
Ask HN: What'the best URL for a blog domain/blog or blog.domain - seoquery
I have an Angular application on the home page. I am planning to add a blog which will complement my main site and also help me in driving traffic using search engines. Was wondering what&#x27;s the best URL structure?
======
itamarst
Supposedly same domain gives better SEO results.

